# Abstract Sculptural Piece



## Tim Carter (Sep 16, 2014)

I haven't come up with a name for this piece yet but it's about 10" tall and 5" in diameter. The upper part is manzanita burl with a little bit of turquoise inlaid into the cracks, and the lower part is wenge. It still needs several more coats of WOP to fill some of the pores. The upper part of this piece was very difficult to turn with the tool in the air so much of the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool piece Tim, and quite a feat of turning!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2014)

That had to be hard. Great job. Kinda don't like the finish - too much gloss for that species combo but that's a personal preference. Awesome piece for sure.



Tim Carter said:


> I haven't come up with a name for this piece yet...


Atlas Shrugged. Not an uncanny resemblance by any stretch but that's what I thought of the second I laid eyes on it.


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 16, 2014)

That is a very neat piece - As for title you could always go with something like "Design number 9"


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh yeah, it kinda looks like uh, uhhhhhh or it could be hmmm hmm. Well any way it is a unique piece. Very good job on that.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 16, 2014)

Tim - Nice job. Turning that much air increases the pucker factor x10 . I don't really name pieces so I can't help you there. How about "The Barter Carter Factor"  Now you know why I don't name my pieces.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 16, 2014)

Well as I've only ever named 1 piece (liberty torch) How about something like broken chalice. Here's a pic of mine. Great job by the way

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 16, 2014)

My cup runith away!


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice piece ! Cant even begin to imagine trying to turn something like that !!!


----------

